# Need help with pet sitting or running shuttle???



## jahmon77 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey there to all!!! I'm looking to help anyone out there with shuttles or pet sitting while you run the river. I'm a rafter myself so I know the common expenses affiliated with having a good time on the river. I reside on the western slope, so even if you need help with day runs in town let me know. I'm unemployed just looking to make ends. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you make your rafting experience easier or cheaper. Thanks Much!


----------

